# Halloween and Horror animated visuals and videos at VJLoops.com



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

when i do a search for halloween i get 1923 results ... i cannot look at all to find something that might interest me 

also is there a way to sort by price? i have no idea what the prices are without clicking on a result

amk


----------



## VJLoops.com (Sep 18, 2017)

Yea, there's a lot of content. If you have specific themes you are looking for you can focus on using different keyword combinations. Since Halloween is generic search term. Single downloads start at about 7 dollars and go up. You will save money if you buy a pack or set of loops. Feel free to PM or email me kyle at vjloops.com and I can help you with some links that will be focused on your theme.


----------

